# LAM's quest for perfect symmetry



## LAM (May 21, 2002)

Well my 3 month hiatus from the gym is over.  It's time to get back into the swing of things.  For the next year at least all I'm going to do is focus on my symmetry and getting to what I think is my ideal weight and bf which is 240 lbs @ 10% bf (at 6'0).


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2002)

Shoulders

Standing Military Press - 3 x 8 @ 225 lbs
Side laterals (cable) - 3 x 8-10 @ 30 lbs (w/ a 10 sec TUT)
Rear lateral raise - 3 x 8-10 @ 35 lbs (w/ a 10 sec TUT)

*  I think after a couple of weeks or so once my endurance is back I'm going to do shoulders with back every once in a while.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2002)

*Me as a newbie in '84*

here's a pic of me in '84 I was 5'9 145.  I had been going to Paoli Nautilus for a year but hadn't really got into the free weight thing.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2002)

*LAM in 2001*

these are pics from last year.  I was able to keep a lot of muscle even after the 4 year lay off from the gym from '97 to the beginning of 2001.  I'm about 230 here at around 12% bf @ 6'0.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2002)

*Leg Workout*

Did legs yesterday..I'm going to alternate doing quads first then hamstring every wo.

10 min warm-up treadmill

Leg curl - 3 x 10 (using a 10 sec TUT on the eccentric)
romanian DL's - 3 x 10 

Smith front squats - 3 x 10 @ 225 (ATF)
Leg Press Dorian Style - drop set from 700 to 225
20 rep squats - 1 set @ 185 (ATF)
Leg ext - 2 x 10 Heavy

20 minutes treadmill then limp home...


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

Looking good... keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2002)

holy schnikes, LAM...you're a big guy!


----------



## LAM (May 23, 2002)

thanks for the compliments folks ! 

Shoulders

Front Raises - 2 x 10 @ 20 ( 10 sec TUT)
Standing Military -  2 x 6 @ 225 
Cable Lateral Raises - 2 x 10 @ 20 ( 10 sec TUT)

20 minutes treadmill - 

* I will hit rear delts with traps on back day


----------



## nikegurl (May 23, 2002)

you look great!  i may have to put the word out with the ladies to come over and peep your photos in your journal!


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

Well look who's here... with a journal and all!! 

Hey I always forget to ask. But if you are ever in the LA area lets hit the gym. Love to work out with you.. as long as you don't wear those tightie whities... promise no cape for me!!!


----------



## LAM (May 25, 2002)

No problem PB ! ..I actually might be down in the area in a few weeks but I'm not sure right now.  I'll let you know.

Friday 

10:00 am 45 minutes cardio on the treadmill.

* I took my thermo and 2 grams of Acetyl-L-Carnitine 1/2 before training.  When I got back at 11 I slammed down a protein drink and went and caught the 12:00 showing of Star Wars. I broke out in a complete sweat through the entire movie.  It must have been from the combination of the two.


----------



## Pitboss (May 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> I broke out in a complete sweat through the entire movie.  It must have been from the combination of the two.



Eeewww .. I hope you weren't sitting nexy to anyone.. yuck!!!

Don't you just hate that. There are some workouts where I just can't cool down, sometimes even an hour afterwards... steaming in the winter!!!

By the way... Doc's gave me antibiotics for now. So hope that's all it will take ... you know?

Give me a holler if you get this way. Just PM or Email me and we'll work some time to hit the gym..  no legs is my one rule though.. LOL


----------



## LAM (May 28, 2002)

All right after drinking my face off all saturday it took me 2 days to recover.  I just got back from 45 minutes of mild cardio (treadmill), time to watch a little TV and eat some food...


----------



## LAM (May 29, 2002)

Just did another 45 minutes of am cardio..Going back tonight to hit back.


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> No problem PB ! ..I actually might be down in the area in a few weeks but I'm not sure right now.  I'll let you know.



Almost gave you a call this weekend.  Was in town staying with some friends that live off Decature close to Flamingo.  If you do happen to head West let me know too.  Maybe PB and I can team up and out lift you.    (He needs help. )  Next time I head East I'll give you a call.  Which Gold's did you join?


----------



## LAM (May 29, 2002)

Just got back from doing back and another 20 minutes of cardio.  I"ve been to lazy to write down my routine..maybe next week


----------



## LAM (May 29, 2002)

ALBOB...I'm going to the Gold's on South Eastern.


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

Is that on the way to or from work?  There's one on the Northeast corner of Sahara and Decatur that might be closer, you just have to deal with the traffic on Decatur.


----------



## LAM (May 30, 2002)

Work? I haven't done that since I moved.  I don't know what I want to do, I'm done with the Tech sector (to many geeks, long hours, traveling etc).  Thinking about going to flight school to fly helicopters.

the Gold's on S. Eastern is only 2 minutes away from my house.


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_the Gold's on S. Eastern is only 2 minutes away from my house.



OK, I'm working from a mental  map that's about five years old.  I didn't realize you were that close to Eastern.


----------



## LAM (May 31, 2002)

No problem ALBOB I know you are getting senile in your old age..


----------



## ALBOB (May 31, 2002)

Must be hanging around too many squids, they're contagious, ya' know?  If I ever get the urge to embroider my name on the back of my pants I think I'll just end it all right there.  

P.S.  I was thinking back to when I'd go to Eastern and you had to fight all that traffic, especially across The Strip and I couldn't for the life of me figure how you could get there in a couple of minutes.    DOOOHHHH!!!!  They added that little stretch of road called the 215 Loop.  OK, I think we're on the same map now.


----------



## LAM (Jun 1, 2002)

Yea the 215 is crazy but I guess it helps with traffic.  The 45 MPH speed limit is ridiculous but no one does it.  I know I don't !


----------



## Robboe (Jun 2, 2002)

When are we gonna see some more figures for weight workouts?


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2002)

TCD...I've been lazy lately.  I'm going to start today when I get back from doing legs.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> When are we gonna see some more figures for weight workouts?



Jeeze, haven't you ever heard of priorities???  We're talking about Vegas here!!!  You can lift weights anywhere but there's only ONE Vegas.  

July 4th weekend LAM, be ready.


----------



## LAM (Jun 3, 2002)

*Sunday (6/02/02)  - Legs*

10 minute warm-up on the treadmill

Leg ext - 3 x 8 @ 120 w/ 2-6-2 count

Leg Press Dorain Style - 1 x ? @ 720 w/ 2-4-2 count

* for those who do not know what this is.  You start out at a heavy weight at which you can do about 10 or so good reps reaching concentric failure.  then after the first set each preceding set is also done to failure and you start stripping plates(1 off each side) and continue so reps are not really counted.  This is done until 1 (45 lb) plate is left on each side.

Smith Front Squats ATF - 2 x 10 @ 185

Leg Ext Static Hold - 1 rep x 175 x 10 secs

Leg Curl - 3 x 10 @ 110 w/ 2-4-10 count

SLDL - 3 x 185

20 minutes treadmill and limp out to parking lot...


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey LAM 

Thanks for the email the other day .......not what I wanted to hear, but what I thought you`d say


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2002)

*Monday (6/03/02) - Off*

:bounce:


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2002)

*AM cardio (6/04/02)*

went in  today at 9:00 am did calves and 45 minutes on the treadmill.  going back tonight to do shoulders/triceps.  

450 cals burned


----------



## Solid_Steel (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey LAM u said your goal is 240 at 10%bf , just curious what are u at right now?


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm right around 235 @ 11-12% down from 250 @ 16% a month and a half ago.  So I've got some work to do.  I want to get back down to single digit bf then go on a clean bulking cycle and end back up at  240 @ 10%.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_ a clean bulking cycle



BWAAA.............Stay away from the buffett lardbutt.


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2002)

I've actually been very good !  I haven't been to one in months..they are so dam tempting though.  I have been know to go over to the Palms and catch a late night grub there.  Have you been to it yet ?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

Up until two weeks ago that was my favorite in the whole town. Go try the Aladdin.  OUTSTANDING!!!  A little more pricey ($20) but well worth it.   As with any of them, get there early unless you want to stand in line for a couple of hours.


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2002)

Dam you for telling me that !  I know where I'm eating lunch tomorrow now..


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2002)

*Thursay  (6/06/02) - AM Cardio PM Back*

I stayed up way to late last night watching movies.  didn't get in to the gym until about 10:30 am.

45 minutes cardio - 450 cals

going back tonight to do back and rear delts...


----------



## LAM (Jun 7, 2002)

*Friday (6/07/02) - Off*

I was planning on doing 2 sessions of cardio today but I went out drinking all night last night.  

maybe tomorrow ?


----------



## kuso (Jun 7, 2002)

Glad to see you`ve got your priorities in order


----------



## LAM (Jun 7, 2002)

I tell you, it's a constant struggle to not go out drinking all the time here, especially living right off the Strip.


----------



## LAM (Jun 8, 2002)

*Diet for Weight Training Days*

this is a typical day for me.

8:00 am -  45 minutes cardio

9:00 am - MetRx MRP w/ additonal 20 grams  of CFM whey, 10 grams L-Glutamine and 1/2 cup of 100% unprocessed oat or wheat bran - 412 cals, 60 grams protein, 40 grams carbs, 3 fat.

10:00 am - 1 serving EFA (either natty pb, hemp, flax or olive oil) - 10 grams fat

11:00 am - 8 oz chicken breast and 1 regular apple + 15 grams CFM whey in water, 60 grams protein, 20 grams of carbs.

12:00 pm - 1 serving EFA (either natty pb, hemp, flax or olive oil) - 10 grams fat

1:00 pm - 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup cottage 2% cottage cheese + 10 grams CFM whey in water, 60 grams protein, 2 grams fat.

2:00 pm - 1 serving EFA (either natty pb, hemp, flax or olive oil) - 10 grams fat

3:00 pm - 1 serving beef either lean steak or burger, 60 grams protein, 14 grams fat.

6:00 pm - 8 oz salmon steak, spinach salad, 60 grams protein carbs ?

7:30 pm - 8 oz chicken breast and 1/2 cup oatmeal, 60 grams protein and 25 grams carbs, 3 fats.

9:00 pm - pre-workout 20 grams CFM whey in water

10:15 pm - post workout - 20 grams CFM whey in water w/ 75  grams of simple sugars (dextrose and maltodextrin mix), 10 grams micronized creatine, 10 grams L-Glutamine, 1 gram ALA, 6 grams BCAA's.

12:30 am - 9:00 am - MetRx MRP w/ additonal 20 grams  of CFM whey, 10 grams L-Glutamkine - 412 cals, 60 grams protein, 7 grams carbs, 3 fat.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2002)

yikes.. looking good LAM...


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2002)

Any particular reason for all that cardio you do?


----------



## LAM (Jun 9, 2002)

well I guess the 2 main reasons are I've never really had a problem with my cortisol levels rising from to much cardio and I'm not working right now and bored to death and I don't sleep much.  not much to do in Vegas in the day time when it's 105 degrees !

On non-weight training days I do 45 minutes am and another 45 minutes pm.  And I am cutting right now, I will not be training like this for much longer.  Once I reach my goal bf (8%) I'm going back on a clean bulking cycle.


----------



## LAM (Jun 9, 2002)

TCD...I also keep my heart rate right above the minimum for fat burning for my age.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2002)

I personally don't agree with the whole "fat burning" zones for the most part.

Have you ever tried interval training?


----------



## LAM (Jun 9, 2002)

never tried it...got any good routines ?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2002)

make sure you're warmed up - say 2 minutes light jog. Then:

30 seconds all out sprint.
30 seconds run.

Repeat until 4 minutes have passed. Then walk/jog for 3 minutes.

Repeat (including the 3 minutes rest or cooldown stage). No need to go longer than 20 minutes in total - IF you can last that long.

One last thing, if this is something totally new to you then you may wanna start off with jogging and walking intervals, then once you're more accustomed, try running and jogging and then eventually go to sprints and runs.

It's very demanding.

After 20 minutes, finish the cardio.


----------



## LAM (Jun 9, 2002)

I will give it a try thanks !


----------



## LAM (Jun 11, 2002)

*Legs (06-11-02)*

10 min warm-up treadmill 

Leg ext - 3 x 10 @ 165
Leg Press (feet together and low) - 3 x 10 @ 405, 595, 685 lbs. 
Back squats - 3 x 10 @ 225 (ATF) 
Smith front squats - 3 x 10 @ 225 (ATF) 
Leg ext Static Hold - 1 x 10 secs @ 195 lb.


20 minutes treadmill....


----------



## Robboe (Jun 12, 2002)

Nice leg press man! 

Also, why do you do them before squats? 

And are the extentions for a pre-exhaust?

Would you not prefer to start with squats?


----------



## LAM (Jun 12, 2002)

TCD...I always warm up with the knees with leg ext then go to what ever piece of equipment is free.  my low back is fubar (2 disc herniations) so I can't squat heavy anymore.

every other workout I train hamstrings first as well.  have you ever tried that ?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 12, 2002)

I've never had a problem with hamstrings so i've never seen it necessary.

I am aware of that in training though.


----------



## LAM (Jun 12, 2002)

*Cardio  (06-12-02)*

doing 2 sessions again today...

8:00 am 45 minutes mild treadmill - 400 cals.
8:00 pm


----------



## Solid_Steel (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeah LAM try the interval training its worked alot better for me. I use the MAC program. Its worked very well alot better then the 35-45 min of lower intensity cardio i used to do. I also heard that long sessions of low intensity cardio can actually make your body store fat.


----------



## LAM (Jun 13, 2002)

*Shoulders (06-13-02)*

Push-Press - 1x10 @ 135, 1x8 @ 185, 1 x 6 @ 225 lbs.
Front Raise (cable) - 1 x 8 @ 25 lb w/ 10 sec TUT
Lateral Raise (cable) - 3 x 8 @ 27.5 w/ 10 sec TUT

Roman chair - 3 x 15
Incline crunches - 3 x 15

30 min treadmill - 300 cals


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey LAM, hows life treating you?  Workouts looking good...

Yeah, higher intensity runs are the only way to go, longer runs just dont cut it IMO.  I am a long distance runner by nature, but you really cant beat sprints and the like (I believe TCD mentioned it).

I see Albobs corrupting you with his buffet knowledge.  For Shame Albob... the mans trying to cut up here a bit.

Take it easy LAM and good luck with making 240 @ 10%!


----------



## LAM (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey there short-timer (Eggs) !  

Unfortunately it's way to hot here for me to do any running as it's 90 degrees by 9 am.  I'm going to have to weight until winter to do any running.

the cutting is going great !  I just weighed in at 230 at 9.5% bf.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 21, 2002)

That is a sick push-press dude. In your estimation, how much leg work do you think you put into them? (as a % of the entire lifting)


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning LAM


----------



## LAM (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey Fade... 

TCD...I'd say about 35%.  I like to take about 4-5 secs for the eccentric portion of the lift.  I manly use the legs there.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 21, 2002)

You mean concentric don't you, dude?


----------



## LAM (Jun 21, 2002)

oh yea, wrong muscle...


----------



## LAM (Jun 26, 2002)

I decided to make my life a lot easier and start counting my cals on fitday...

Total:   3423    
Fat: 94  845  26% 
  Sat: 26  237  7% 
  Poly: 20  184  6% 
  Mono: 34  309  9% 
Carbs: 197  677  21% 
  Fiber: 28  0  0% 
Protein: 439  1755  54%


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

HI LAM! 

Tried to post in your journal last night but something got screwed up, I was logged off, and your thread was closed! The Post Quick Reply box was gonzo...  !!!

But, here's my second try!

How goes it? Staying cool  indoors?  

You just started using fitday? What were you using before? or were you calculating everything in your head?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> You just started using fitday? What were you using before? or were you calculating everything in your head?


Don't let him fool you!!! He didn't keep track. He ate and drank like the Greeks.. sitting around getting round!!!!!!  

Damn buffets!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Don't let him fool you!!! He didn't keep track. He ate and drank like the Greeks.. sitting around getting round!!!!!!
> 
> Damn buffets!!!!



sitting around? Not laying around like the Greeks, being fed wine and grapes by the ladies of Vegas? 

Damn buffets = Complete Fat Bulking Cycle!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> sitting around? Not laying around like the Greeks, being fed wine and grapes by the ladies of Vegas?
> 
> Damn buffets = Complete Fat Bulking Cycle!




Oh damn... I'm moving to Vegas too then!!!!!


----------



## LAM (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi lina !  

I'm trying to stay cool, a lot of time spent indoors for the next 6 months.  fortunately my pool is 2 steps out the back door..

I was doing everything in my head then I realized it just wasn't worth it..not when Fitday can do it for me !


Pit..that's just cruel bringing up "buffet" talk during my cutting cylce !  it's bad enough I get it from Albald...I hope he doesn't move back here anytime soon !

the problem was when I moved from san jose to vegas in jan.   I didn't train at all for 3 months ate like 2x a day and was partying all night.. 

needless to say my "ab" got a little out of control..lol


----------



## LAM (Jun 27, 2002)

Total:   2965    
Fat: 93  837  29% 
  Sat: 33  300  10% 
  Poly: 14  122  4% 
  Mono: 35  319  11% 
Carbs: 180  691  24% 
  Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 345  1382  47% 

* today was not a good day for the diet, to much running around.  I spent WAY to much time reading labels in the supermarket.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey, I heard that label reading can be hard on the eyes... and the stomach.  Need more fiber there, I recommend a cup of Oats in the morning... raw!  Cant beat that.  Diets looking good besides that though.

So you're not parting anymore?  But its Summer Time.  

Hope the workout is rocking!


----------



## LAM (Jun 29, 2002)

Total:   2909    
Fat: 81  730  26% 
  Sat: 20  181  7% 
  Poly: 10  87  3% 
  Mono: 14  125  5% 
Carbs: 185  636  23% 
  Fiber: 26  0  0% 
Protein: 349  1395  51 

Eggs...no partying until my birthday Oct 6 then it's on !  I promised myself I would have less body fat on my 34th than my 24th.  so I need to be around 7-8%.  It's actually going to work out good, got a lot of friends coming out in the fall when it cools off out here.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 30, 2002)

Hey, sounds like a good goal!  Show us da pics when you get there.  The party I mean   Well, and if you've got a couple of you laying around with the party pics throw them up too 

Glad to see you're sticking to your diet plan!


----------



## LAM (Jun 30, 2002)

Total:   2905    
Fat: 103  929  34% 
  Sat: 29  264  10% 
  Poly: 8  74  3% 
  Mono: 18  159  6% 
Carbs: 234  803  29% 
  Fiber: 33  0  0% 
Protein: 254  1017  37% 

* lowered the protein to see if I felt any difference hard to tell after only one day.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_ it's bad enough I get it from Albald...I hope he doesn't move back here anytime soon !



347 days, but who's counting?    I'll be visiting this weekend.


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2002)

Total:   3023    
Fat: 92  831  29% 
  Sat: 31  282  10% 
  Poly: 10  91  3% 
  Mono: 25  227  8% 
Carbs: 212  703  24% 
  Fiber: 36  0  0% 
Protein: 336  1344  47%


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2002)

Total:   2747    
Fat: 108  969  36% 
  Sat: 33  296  11% 
  Poly: 21  189  7% 
  Mono: 41  371  14% 
Carbs: 127  470  18% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 311  1245  46%


----------



## LAM (Jul 4, 2002)

Total:   2738    
Fat: 79  710  27% 
  Sat: 19  174  7% 
  Poly: 22  199  8% 
  Mono: 26  234  9% 
Carbs: 205  709  27% 
  Fiber: 28  0  0% 
Protein: 303  1213  46%


----------



## LAM (Jul 4, 2002)

Total:   2961    
Fat: 102  918  33% 
  Sat: 33  298  11% 
  Poly: 9  82  3% 
  Mono: 22  202  7% 
Carbs: 166  530  19% 
  Fiber: 34  0  0% 
Protein: 335  1339  48%


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2002)

Total:   3193    
Fat: 120  1076  35% 
  Sat: 51  456  15% 
  Poly: 15  133  4% 
  Mono: 40  358  12% 
Carbs: 238  884  29% 
  Fiber: 17  0  0% 
Protein: 284  1135  37%


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2002)

Total:   3075    
Fat: 122  1102  37% 
  Sat: 54  489  17% 
  Poly: 8  75  3% 
  Mono: 35  316  11% 
Carbs: 236  844  29% 
  Fiber: 25  0  0% 
Protein: 251  1006  34%


----------



## kuso (Jul 7, 2002)

UM.....LAM....no offense, but do you still workout, or just count %


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2002)

Found this picture, it's right before I started my current cutting cycle...I was very fat in this one and holding a ton of water..

right around 245-248 @ 16% bf...


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2002)

Total:   3335    
Fat: 124  1120  35% 
  Sat: 55  498  16% 
  Poly: 8  75  2% 
  Mono: 35  316  10% 
Carbs: 240  860  27% 
  Fiber: 25  0  0% 
Protein: 306  1226  38%


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> UM.....LAM....no offense, but do you still workout, or just count %



Numbers, numbers, numbers................That's all those computer geeks know how to do is spout numbers.  Look at the picture Kuso, I don't think he's worked out a day in his life.


----------



## LAM (Jul 8, 2002)

Here is my new training routine...I'm on about my 4th week doing this HST routine...this routine is used on Monday, Wednesday and Friday.  Am cardio is done on Thurs and Sunday along with calves and the occasion set of abs...

Legs
Squat - 1x10
SLDL   - 2x10

Chest
Incline - 2x10
Dips    - 1x10

Back
Chins - 2x10
Rows - 2x10

Traps
Shrugs - 1x10

Shoulders
Shoulder Press - 1x10
Lateral Raise    - 1x10
Rear Delt          - 1x10

Bi's
DB Preacher - 1x10

Tri's
Tricep ext    - 1x10


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2002)

Total:   3053    
Fat: 101  905  31% 
  Sat: 34  307  11% 
  Poly: 19  172  6% 
  Mono: 34  302  10% 
Carbs: 194  660  23% 
  Fiber: 29  0  0% 
Protein: 331  1326  46%


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2002)

Total:   2788    
Fat: 135  1218  46% 
  Sat: 40  361  14% 
  Poly: 19  169  6% 
  Mono: 45  407  15% 
Carbs: 98  265  10% 
  Fiber: 31  0  0% 
Protein: 297  1186  44%


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2002)

Legs
Hack Squat(21's) - 1x8 @ 225
Leg Press(21's) - 1x8 @ 405
SLDL - 2x8 @ 275

Chest
Incline - 2x8 @ 365
Dips - 1x8 @ bw

Back
Chins - 2x8 @ bw
Rows - 2x8 @ 100

Traps
Shrugs - 1x8 @ 100

Shoulders
Shoulder Press - 1x8 @ 225
Lateral Raise - 1x8 @ 35
Rear Delt - 1x8 @ 35

Bi's
DB Preacher - 1x8 @ 35

Tri's
Tricep ext - 1x8 @ 30


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2002)

Total:   2897    
Fat: 127  1140  41% 
  Sat: 36  324  12% 
  Poly: 19  173  6% 
  Mono: 46  410  15% 
Carbs: 158  540  19% 
  Fiber: 23  0  0% 
Protein: 276  1104  40%


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey LAM, what is TUT???  I know I've heard of it but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## LAM (Jul 11, 2002)

time under tension...


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Jul 11, 2002)

so is that 10 secs per rep?  so your reps are 4 secs up, 2 secs hold, and 4 secs down??


----------



## LAM (Jul 11, 2002)

yup !  very painfull...

use explosive movements to build power but for hypertrophy a longer TUT.


----------



## LAM (Jul 11, 2002)

Total:   3075    
Fat: 130  1170  39% 
  Sat: 50  450  15% 
  Poly: 15  136  5% 
  Mono: 39  349  12% 
Carbs: 147  552  18% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 318  1270  42%


----------



## kuso (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Look at the picture Kuso, I don't think he's worked out a day in his life.



Man....I don`t know how someone so scrawney has the balls to post thier pic AL  

Holy Fuk LAM...........your HUGE.......and not fat at all.!!!!!.

How are you liking the HST?


----------



## LAM (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the complement kuso..I let myself go for a while and am just getting back to where I used to be so I'm very critical of myself...

I'm digging the HST, but my energy is low some days since I'm on a cut.  I'm going to start clean bulking in a couple of weeks, so all the extra carbs should help a lot.


----------



## LAM (Jul 12, 2002)

Total:   2892    
Fat: 113  1020  37% 
  Sat: 34  310  11% 
  Poly: 19  170  6% 
  Mono: 30  266  10% 
Carbs: 181  615  22% 
  Fiber: 27  0  0% 
Protein: 281  1126  41%


----------



## LAM (Jul 13, 2002)

Total:   2818    
Fat: 113  1015  37% 
  Sat: 35  315  11% 
  Poly: 13  120  4% 
  Mono: 26  235  9% 
Carbs: 126  454  17% 
  Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 319  1277  47%


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2002)

Total:   2561    
Fat: 92  832  33% 
  Sat: 30  270  11% 
  Poly: 10  91  4% 
  Mono: 21  188  8% 
Carbs: 155  569  23% 
  Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 276  1102  44%


----------



## LAM (Jul 16, 2002)

Total:   3585    
Fat: 151  1361  39% 
  Sat: 54  489  14% 
  Poly: 19  171  5% 
  Mono: 47  421  12% 
Carbs: 220  708  20% 
  Fiber: 43  0  0% 
Protein: 347  1388  40%


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2002)

LAM.. your discipline and commitment is truely impressive! You're doing great! And looking great too btw!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi LAM
I was skimming through, and I noticed you take in alot of cal-esp from protein....What the heck to you eat to get that much protein in? My Boyfriend is havong a hard time getting in his required protein. How many meals do you eat?
Thanks
BTW LOoking good


----------



## LAM (Jul 16, 2002)

thanks Nike_Girl !  it get's tough sometimes, but I just think how happy I will be when I reach my current short term goal.

Leslie...I'm cutting now so I'm down to 6 meals but they are all food except for the last which is a serving of Optimum's ProComplex.  I find the easiet way for me is to eat a variety of protein during the day tryin not to eat the same protein so often.

Meal 1 - 1/2 serving protein power, eggs, cheese and some bread
Meal 2 - chicken
Meal 3 - fish
Meal 4 - beef
Meal 5 - chicken
Meal 6 - full serving protein powder before bed

I will try to figure out how to make my profile on fitday.com public so others can view.


----------



## LAM (Jul 16, 2002)

Total:   2933    
Fat: 113  1013  36% 
  Sat: 35  311  11% 
  Poly: 8  76  3% 
  Mono: 24  214  8% 
Carbs: 234  790  28% 
  Fiber: 37  0  0% 
Protein: 259  1037  37%


----------



## LAM (Jul 17, 2002)

Total:   3287    
Fat: 122  1101  34% 
  Sat: 39  348  11% 
  Poly: 14  126  4% 
  Mono: 43  385  12% 
Carbs: 270  908  28% 
  Fiber: 43  0  0% 
Protein: 297  1190  37%


----------



## LAM (Jul 18, 2002)

Total:   2818    
Fat: 127  1139  42% 
  Sat: 47  422  15% 
  Poly: 16  144  5% 
  Mono: 48  433  16% 
Carbs: 211  679  25% 
  Fiber: 41  0  0% 
Protein: 227  909  33%


----------



## LAM (Jul 19, 2002)

Total:   3038    
Fat: 110  986  34% 
  Sat: 32  291  10% 
  Poly: 13  121  4% 
  Mono: 32  286  10% 
Carbs: 228  748  25% 
  Fiber: 41  0  0% 
Protein: 301  1202  41%


----------



## LAM (Jul 20, 2002)

*HST - End of 6 Reps*

Legs
Hack Squat - 2x6 @ 315 lb w/ close stance, tempo 5-0-1
Leg Press - 2x6 @ 500 lb w/ close stance, tempo 5-0-1
Leg Curl  - 2x6 @ 60 lb , tempo 6-0-1

Chest
Incline - 2x6 @ 375 lb
Dips - 1x6 @ 45 lb

Back
Chins - 2x6 @ bw
db Rows - 2x6 @ 100 lb

Traps
db Shrugs - 1x6 @ 85 lb

Shoulders
Shoulder Press - 1x6 @ 315 lb
Lateral Raise - 1x6 @ 30 tempo 3-4-5
Rear Delt - 1x6 @ 30 tempo 3-4-5

Bi's
DB Preacher - 1x6 @ 40 lb

Tri's
DB Tricep ext - 1x6 @ 30 lb

I've been keeping good track of my training weights in my gym log.  even on this reduced cal diet I am feeling no effects of DOMS so I know my diet and supplementation is on.  My weight has been stable using 3k cals/day.  On the first I will bump them up alternating weeks of 3.5K and 4K cals to stiumulate growth.


----------



## LAM (Jul 20, 2002)

Total:   3028    
Fat: 121  1093  37% 
  Sat: 40  358  12% 
  Poly: 12  104  3% 
  Mono: 39  348  12% 
Carbs: 265  930  31% 
  Fiber: 33  0  0% 
Protein: 237  947  32%


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 22, 2002)

This thread needs a diversion...........................too much seriousness going on in here.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 22, 2002)

OMFG!!!! That's just insane ALBOB!!!!!!


----------



## LAM (Jul 30, 2002)

I took a week off from the gym.  thanks for the diversion there ALBOB ! 

Total:   2203    
Fat: 66  596  28% 
  Sat: 26  230  11% 
  Poly: 7  65  3% 
  Mono: 21  187  9% 
Carbs: 154  495  23% 
  Fiber: 30  0  0% 
Protein: 261  1043  49%


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 31, 2002)

i started up HST too and my energy is extremely low as well... i think i may need to eat more....im trying to use it for power instead of hypertrophy maybe it will work for both  good luck on the "quest for perfect symetry"


----------



## LAM (Jul 31, 2002)

thanks Trizzle !  I used to PL for many years and got out of heavy training with no injury.  Now I'm going for show ! 

you may want to try taking 1-2 tablespoons of honey with about 25 grams of whey before training.  it helps me a lot to get through those suck ass high-intensity workouts !


----------



## LAM (Jul 31, 2002)

Total:   2888    
Fat: 79  710  25% 
  Sat: 30  268  10% 
  Poly: 10  91  3% 
  Mono: 25  227  8% 
Carbs: 197  655  23% 
  Fiber: 33  0  0% 
Protein: 356  1424  51%


----------



## TriZZle305 (Aug 1, 2002)

Ill try that.. i tried putting sugar in almost everything i ate before worked out along with my pre-workout protein bar but im not really sure it worked... is there a certain brand of honey or will any honey from the groceries work?


----------



## LAM (Aug 1, 2002)

try to get raw/natural honey...


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Aug 1, 2002)

Lam do you do your A.M. cardio on an empty stomach?


----------



## LAM (Aug 1, 2002)

Chest I used to but since I'm pretty low in bf right now I'm scared to sacrifice any LBM just to drop in bf.  So I make some scrambled eggs with 1/2 cup of pasteurized egg whites w/ 2 whole eggs then weight about and hour, then go do the cardio.


----------



## LAM (Aug 1, 2002)

Total:   2042    
Fat: 67  601  30% 
  Sat: 25  224  11% 
  Poly: 9  81  4% 
  Mono: 23  204  10% 
Carbs: 61  226  11% 
  Fiber: 5  0  0% 
Protein: 291  1166  59% 

* today was an all veggie day which is why the cals where so low. not eating grains and legumes sucks !!!


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi LAM!!!

How hot is it in Vegas now?  

Have you started the Beverly products?

I used them for 8 weeks and got great results I thought, atleast I could see the difference... will start back up again in a week... just wanted to see if you have decided to give'm a try or not...


----------



## LAM (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi lina ! 

It's been cold the past couple of day maybe only 95 or so..   I'm sure tomorrow we will be back in the 100's.

I haven't started on the Beverly products yet.  I'm not sure right now if I want to keep cutting or start on a clean bulking cycle.  I've been feeling kind of scawrny lately but I took last week off so it could be from that.

What did you take ?


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

Well I took a whole gamut of their supps...

Muscle Provider, UltraSize Protein P, Ultra 40 Liver, Mass Amino, Women's Power Pak Vits, some BCAA toward the end... it's all in my journal... I may have left something out... it's been almost a month since I went off when I went on vaca... so time to get back into swing of things....

Not sure whether to cut or bulk eh? What is your bf% now? When was the time frame you had your bet with your mom again? 

LOL, 95s is cool eh?  Sheesh, Vegas is The Hell On Earth!!!


----------



## LAM (Aug 2, 2002)

Actually there was no time frame with the bet.  I'm down to about 8.5% now but I'm scared to do anything drastic for fear of losing any LBM.  it's quite the conundrum...

the heat isn't that bad...   I would rather be hot than cold.  You just have to plan any outside activities for the winter time !


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_You just have to plan any outside activities for the winter time !



Whimp.  

ALBOB's rule of decision making: Given a choice between cutting or bulking you *ALWAYS*  choose *FOOD* !!!!!  

Speaking of food, are you into Sushi?  There's a little Japanese restaurant on the Southwest corner of Decatur and Supai (One block North of Flamingo), I think it's called Murkato.  It's in the same strip mall as Food for Less.  All you can eat, HUGE selection, all you can eat, GREAT quality, all you can eat, VERY inexpensive and, did I mention, it's all you can eat.


----------



## LAM (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't had good luck with sushi in the past but I think I've just eaten the wrong kind.  I'll check that place out.


----------



## LAM (Aug 2, 2002)

Total:   2770    
Fat: 72  649  24% 
  Sat: 28  256  10% 
  Poly: 9  81  3% 
  Mono: 23  209  8% 
Carbs: 198  665  25% 
  Fiber: 32  0  0% 
Protein: 339  1355  51%


----------



## LAM (Aug 6, 2002)

Total:   2222    
Fat: 47  425  20% 
  Sat: 14  130  6% 
  Poly: 8  72  3% 
  Mono: 17  149  7% 
Carbs: 169  577  27% 
  Fiber: 25  0  0% 
Protein: 292  1168  54%


----------



## LAM (Aug 8, 2002)

Total:   2295    
Fat: 76  682  30% 
  Sat: 14  124  5% 
  Poly: 9  81  4% 
  Mono: 15  139  6% 
Carbs: 149  466  21% 
  Fiber: 32  0  0% 
Protein: 277  1107  49% 

* I missed a meal today and yesterday. but I still felt great in the gym today.  I started supplementing wit MCT's as 50% of my daily fat intake.  I'm going to see how this works with no other changes to my diet this month.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 9, 2002)

I've read some one on another forum who reckon MCT help them get back into ketosis faster and gives them a load of energy about an hour after ingestion.

Is the energy part true, do you know of yet?


----------



## LAM (Aug 12, 2002)

To be honest it's hard for me to tell I'm a natural SPAZ !   

But I have read many studies regarding MCT and ketosis etc.  I figured along with those effects on my low carb days the shorter chained MCT's are far less likely to hamper my fat loss goals...


----------



## LAM (Aug 13, 2002)

Total:   2427    
Fat: 74  670  28% 
  Sat: 9  83  3% 
  Poly: 3  29  1% 
  Mono: 9  85  4% 
Carbs: 199  644  27% 
  Fiber: 38  0  0% 
Protein: 269  1077  45%


----------



## LAM (Aug 13, 2002)

this is for tuesday 08-13-02

Total:   2463    
Fat: 109  984  41% 
  Sat: 20  180  7% 
  Poly: 5  49  2% 
  Mono: 21  193  8% 
Carbs: 121  375  16% 
  Fiber: 27  0  0% 
Protein: 264  1055  44%


----------



## LAM (Aug 14, 2002)

Total:   2655    
Fat: 112  1006  39% 
  Sat: 14  129  5% 
  Poly: 6  53  2% 
  Mono: 18  165  6% 
Carbs: 144  464  18% 
  Fiber: 27  0  0% 
Protein: 280  1121  43%


----------



## LAM (Aug 16, 2002)

Total:   2452    
Fat: 99  888  37% 
  Sat: 14  125  5% 
  Poly: 6  56  2% 
  Mono: 20  179  7% 
Carbs: 19  74  3% 
  Fiber: 1  0  0% 
Protein: 359  1434  60%


----------



## LAM (Aug 17, 2002)

Total:   2803    
Fat: 125  1124  42% 
  Sat: 18  166  6% 
  Poly: 3  26  1% 
  Mono: 16  142  5% 
Carbs: 91  324  12% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 313  1254  46%


----------



## LAM (Aug 19, 2002)

Total:   2375    
Fat: 49  439  19% 
  Sat: 6  57  2% 
  Poly: 5  42  2% 
  Mono: 6  57  2% 
Carbs: 298  1050  45% 
  Fiber: 36  0  0% 
Protein: 208  833  36%


----------



## Robboe (Aug 20, 2002)

Seriously man, just posting figures is as interesting as watching paint dry.

Post some workouts!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 20, 2002)

lol!


----------



## LAM (Aug 21, 2002)

Sorry TCD !  

I've just been winging this HST as I know hypertrophy isn't going to happen with me eating so low cals.  So I've just been following some of the basic principles such as volume and training frequency.


----------



## LAM (Aug 21, 2002)

*New HST Routine*

Legs - I'm using all bb from now on and only hack to warm-up

Hack Squat - 2x20 @ 135 lb 
Front Squat (ATF) - 1x20 @ 185 lb and 1x15 @ 225 lbs, tempo 2-3-1-1
SLDL - 1 x 10 @ 275 lb

Chest
Incline - 1x20 @ 135 lb and 1x15 @ 225, tempo 4-2-1-1

Back
Chins - 4x6 @ bw
BB Rows - 1x10 @ 185 lb

Shoulders
Lateral Raise - 1x6 @ 30 tempo 3-4-5

Bi's
DB Preacher - 2x6 @ 40 lb
DB Hammer - 1x8 @ 40 lb

Tri's
Rope Tricep ext - 2x15@ 120lb
Dips - 2x20 @ BW


----------



## LAM (Aug 23, 2002)

Total:   2729    
Fat: 125  1128  42% 
  Sat: 20  182  7% 
  Poly: 8  70  3% 
  Mono: 25  227  8% 
Carbs: 90  330  12% 
  Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 308  1232  46%


----------



## LAM (Aug 25, 2002)

Total:   2734    
Fat: 110  986  37% 
  Sat: 18  166  6% 
  Poly: 17  154  6% 
  Mono: 20  178  7% 
Carbs: 107  417  15% 
  Fiber: 3  0  0% 
Protein: 324  1297  48%


----------



## LAM (Aug 25, 2002)

Total:   3275    
Fat: 141  1273  39% 
  Sat: 37  336  10% 
  Poly: 19  172  5% 
  Mono: 25  229  7% 
Carbs: 122  462  14% 
  Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 373  1491  46%


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_as interesting as watching paint dry.



Is it latex or laquer?  What color is it?  Was it rolled on or brushed?  Did you use any type of faux finish?  Did you do the ceiling or just the walls?  Come on man, I'm interested.


----------



## LAM (Aug 26, 2002)

Total:   3162    
Fat: 137  1233  39% 
  Sat: 24  218  7% 
  Poly: 15  132  4% 
  Mono: 12  111  4% 
Carbs: 122  447  14% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 363  1451  46% 

* I was slacking on the diet for a while (not cheating) but I don't think I was eating enough and of course my fat loss stopped.  I didn't lose any LBM so that's a good thing.  I'm going to shoot of around 3K daily and see what happens in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## LAM (Aug 28, 2002)

LAM's Diet for 8-27-02


----------



## lina (Aug 31, 2002)

Hey LAM! 

How are things?

I like seeing what people eat...  you are dedicated!  I noticed you increased your carbs lately is that a refeed?  Where you lowcarbing it for 2 weeks before this?


----------



## LAM (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey lina !  

Yes it was a refeed.  The beginning of August I started a 8 day carb cycling routine that I got out of Flex.  That was the 8th day which is the refeed day.  I need to get my body fat checked this week to see what happened over the month.

I can't take cutting anymore.  I'm going to raise my cals for the next couple of weeks and see what happens.

How are things going with you ?


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> I can't take cutting anymore.  I'm going to raise my cals for the next couple of weeks and see what happens.



What you don't like shrinking??? LOL

check your pm's


----------



## LAM (Sep 6, 2002)

I upped my cals back to 3500.  which pretty much puts me at even.  I started this last sunday (Sept 1st).  I will weight in on monday morning as there has to be some change in my bodyweight and or body fat.  I think I had my cals to low even though my activitiy level is very low outside the gym.


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I've read some one on another forum who reckon MCT help them get back into ketosis faster and gives them a load of energy about an hour after ingestion.
> 
> Is the energy part true, do you know of yet?



LAM....I was just popping in to ask the same thing.....it`s been awhile now....have you noticed any differences?


----------



## LAM (Sep 6, 2002)

It's hard to tell Kuso but I think so.  MCT's are metabolized differently than longer chained triglycerides.  The body treats them almost like carbs with out the insulin response.  I use them in all my protein drinks...


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

What brand are you buying? I can only find Universals, but think I`d like to try them.


----------



## LAM (Sep 7, 2002)

I ordered from 1bodyfitness.com.  I got like 64 oz of MCT's for around $31 + shipping.  they do ship International


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks for that LAM


----------



## LAM (Sep 18, 2002)

Weight is up 5-7 lbs from Sept 1st, I'm back up to 235...I will get my bf tested around the first week in October..


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2002)

Weight is up to 238.  I'm digging this isocaloric diet, lots of yummy fats !


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey bud! Where have you been?

Kinda early for you isn't it this morn?

So your weight is up but what about bf?

Hope all's well!


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi Lina...how are u doing ? 

yes, I was up very late last night.  I need to get my bf checked to see how much my bf has gone up in the past month.  my weight had dipped down to about 226 the end of august so I know I put on a good 10 lbs last month.  I was at 4,200 cals but this month i'm going cut back to 4k and do cardio post workout and see what happens...


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

4200 cals? Wow, wish I could eat so much! Not fair! 

Hitting any buffets lately?


----------



## LAM (Feb 14, 2003)

*New Stuff for '03*

I bagged HST is it was way to much work.  I changed to a full-body routine performed every 5 days with the day after training being and Active Recovery session utililizing weights less than 50% of my 1RM.

My training days look something like this:

Training Day: 02-12-03

10 minutes treadmill

Hack Squat - 135x20, 215x8, 315x6, 420x6

Flex Squat - 315x6, 410x6

Leg Ext - 195x6x2

Inc BB - 135x15, 225x6, 315x6

Inc DB Fly - 35x6x2

Low Pulley Row - 105x10, 200x6

DB Pullovers - 75x6

DB Shrug - 95x6

OH DB Ext - 40x6

Rope Ext - 140x6

DB Preacher Curls - 35x6

10 minutes cardio on a slight incline

* I'm focusing only on the eccentric portion of my lifts.  sometimes I count reps other times not, as long as the TUT for each set is 60 seconds I'm happy.

* my pre-workout meals have not changed but I've added 5 grams of BCAA's prior to training and use a drink of 3 grams L-glutamine and 5 grams BCAA's during training with 40 grams of maltodextrin.

* I'm back on an isocaloric diet at around 3-3.2 k cals/day.  i'm holding at 245 @ 9% trying to get down to 245 @  7-8% by the summer...


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 18, 2003)

Better get your shit together, I'll be in town PERMANENTLY in less than five months.


----------

